# Anyon know anything about Heritage revolver



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I've been looking at this Heritage Rough Rider on buds and wonder if anyone could tell me about them?

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_577/products_id/15552


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have a matched pair of Heritage .22s I got for my sons and they have been solid performers and fair to good workmanship when they were made.Cant say for sure about their centerfire revolvers but the rimfires were good.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I believe they are made in Germany, but are not the greatest quality. I have seen several of the rimfire revolvers, and if you are going to spend nearly $300 on a SAA type centerfire revolver, get a Uberti from Cabellas.
Much better made revolver, parts and accessories are readily available, made with steel instead of alloy.
Or look for a used Ruger.

Mark


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Here's the web site. The do have an unusual safety. http://www.heritagemfg.com/site/


----------

